

Your Phone Interface Is a Legacy Train Wreck - BhavdeepSethi
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/109389515411/your-phone-interface-is-a-legacy-train-wreck

======
califield
This is why I'm excited for VR. Now that equipment like Oculus Rift is going
mainstream, there's an opportunity to move beyond managing "windows" to
managing "objects", e.g. taking a phone call would not affect the notes you
were arranging on the virtual desk in front of you. Current generation phones
are trapped by the limited screen size of a handheld device.

Even worse than being disrupted would be if my phone started trying to guess
what I was intending. "It looks like you're writing a letter."

------
BhavdeepSethi
And to think that is train wreck design was also responsible for the most
profitable quarter a company ever recoreded.

